# Poetry



## StachuK1992 (Nov 8, 2010)

I've seen a few cubers here express enjoyment of making and reading poetry.
Here's a place to post your own, and comment on others'.

I'll start.

a new self. scolding.


Spoiler



when I see you in that picture
i realize i miss your
face around here
still nothing's clear

but my mind is gone
withdrawn
wandered
over yonder

and i feel another moon
pulling me in
unforgiving typhoon
ripping false skin

off

leaving the bone
underneath
the rest exposed
decomposed

no witness
but myself
with fitness
of a shelf

merely holding
a new
self scolding


no title


Spoiler



I'm not sure if I'm ready for this
Your eyes looking into mine; filled with bliss

I feel the knife in your hand
running into the floor
searching for more
ways to keep you from standing

You run around the knife
until it breaks loose
but the blood is rife
and with pain, there's a truce

Yet there's hope for you yet
here I am, playing hard to get
not sure if your knife is too deep
if with me, you'll still weep

I feel mean waiting,
postponing this more
yet I still sit here waiting
all emotions set ashore

So here I stand
so bland; everything planned
Finally finishing off what I started
everything planned; nothing charted.


moonlight


Spoiler



As this sun does set,
I think of times of darkness,
but also of light

And how bright it shines
when in full field of vision
not behind your blinds

I now feel the warmth
of many suns quite brighter
that have collided.

As feathers to Earth,
I feel us pulling closer.
Now -between the bars.


I see you in the sun.
But do not you worry now;
the moonlight shines, too


Although your feet be red
And there have been those who've fled
your sole is embed.



Tell me what you think of these, and post your own. 
I haven't written in months, apart from the first one in this thread which was written linearly about 10 minutes ago.

None of these are really good. At all.
They just happen to be my 'recent' ones, since I started documenting them. (deviantart)


----------



## waffle=ijm (Nov 8, 2010)

AHA! another deviantart poet :3

I have a couple of recent ones. I like keeping them more anonymous. 

I don't mind sharing this one though since a friend asked me to do it for him >_>


Spoiler



*Untitled*
The snow looks as amazing
From where you poisoned my heart
But it's too early to end this story
So I'll go to where it starts
Every story needs to begin
Every story needs an end
Every story needs that journey
Along with an eternal friend

You told me a long time ago
I couldn't never be for you
Frightening dreams darken my hope
Your lie I thought to be true.
It can never be what I believed
It can't be that fairy tale
My Story starts with hope eternal
Which end shattered by the hail

You'd laugh and cry and smile
Much like everyone else here
But from you I feel loved
At the same time, I feel fear
Your words are paralyzing 
A serpent bites her prey
Your Poison everlasting
I felt its sting everyday

It was ecstasy so high
I needed that wonderful pain
The feeling of love and fear
The Crescendo of The Insane
Your words like an alchemist dream
The Panacea to raise my dead
The smile of the serpent
Before she bites my head


If she wasn't a serpent
Perhaps she could be a dove.
But she isn't one to be kindhearted
No, she refuses to be loved
So I long for her poison touch
I long for hell's angel's voice
I long for her cold hand's of flame
I long like I have no choice

Her poison words have struck me
I lay here in the snow
I'm still here in longing 
How much longer can I go?
The serpent, how I miss her
I need to feel her bite
I need more of her poison
But she's far from my sight


----------



## StachuK1992 (Nov 8, 2010)

Very nice,
I usually try to not censor my stuff.
But that's just me.

I plan to be writing more and more in the coming weeks, doing less cubing.
I've been meaning to start writing music more and more, but other events have always taken priority until this point.


----------



## waffle=ijm (Nov 8, 2010)

poems are riek OMG OMG OMG TEH RHYMES 
thing is most people wouldn't expect some of the things I do write cuz I'm waffo. shud meet my emo poem writing counter part emowaffle. He's filled with strawberry.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Nov 8, 2010)

Yeah,
it's amazing how much emotion one lets out when writing poetry
that usually another doesn't see.


----------



## tacgnol (Nov 8, 2010)

I'm gonna post my four part song so that you can see my style. 
I don't focus on rhyming at all. Rather, the words themselves.
This song took me on the most epic journey ever. Info in case you get lost
Part 1: The Accepting one


Spoiler



It was for 3 days
Time seemed to stand still
I sat watching the pain

Knowing full well 
Of my fate
I watched the fools

They tried to survive
But there was no point
We were in our tombs

I watched as the ash
Fell from the sky
Burning all that it touched

Fires began to spread
The sky was black
The sun could not shine


part 2: the sinner


Spoiler



Falling unto me
Was the punishment 
For my sins

It burned my skin
black and decaying
The pain of it all

The air that I breath
It burns my throat
Ashes fill my lungs

What have I done
To deserve this fate
Gods forsake me.

I only wish
I could take back
My Offense


part 3: the mother


Spoiler



My son, breathe for me
Show me you are alive
It'll be okay

The sky so black
The air so thick
Is he going to die

Fabulinis
I beg of you
Please hear my plea

Allow my son to live
At the cost 
Of my own life


part 4: The witness


Spoiler



What a magnificent display
Such force inflicted 
By natures will

Is it the gods?
Is Jovus displeased
Have we not worshipped

Those poor towns
Those people
Dying of suffocation

If it is the will of the gods
Who am I, to question?
I am but a man

Let the gods pass Judgement
Upon these poor souls
Let them have mercy

The mother and child
The Sinner against the gods
The man who knows his fate.

She left all others
To save her son
Is this not what you want?

She tried to do her best
She did what she could
As he lay dying in her arms

The sinner repented
He accepted his fate
He knew he was deserving

If only you could pass
Judgement on him
Should he suffer?

Then there is the soul
Who knows of his fate
and waits

He fears not 
Of the death 
He faces


----------



## waffle=ijm (Nov 8, 2010)

the reason that keep my poems anonymous is a lot of them are from real life stories about certain events that were life changing. When I published them on deviant art, I got tired of people prying into my poems. They were too personal to keep up . So I took them down.


----------



## Cubezz (Nov 8, 2010)

Aha...did my thread give you an idea to make this?
And Ima get some poems I did for school and post em here later, when I get to it.


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Nov 8, 2010)

Cubezz said:


> Aha...did my thread give you an idea to make this?


 
I highly doubt it. What does freestyle rapping have to do with beautiful poetry?


----------



## Edward (Nov 8, 2010)

theanonymouscuber said:


> I highly doubt it. What does freestyle rapping have to do with beautiful poetry?


 
Don't go there, please.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Nov 8, 2010)

cubezz: yes.
failnonymous: stfu, while most rap may fail these days, so does most poetry. Rap is poetry, just ridden with beats.


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Nov 8, 2010)

StachuK1992 said:


> failnonymous: stfu, while most rap may fail these days, so does most poetry. Rap is poetry, just ridden with beats.


 
Just because I have a different view on something means I fail and should stfu? For me at least, most rap has become so utterly horrible I cannot even compare it to poetry any more. But I'm sure many people agree and disagree. That's like telling a Mac user they fail because you think PC's are the best computers ever.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Nov 8, 2010)

No.
What I was saying is that your point was blantantly stating that "hurr all rap is bad and can't be compared to poetry."
While I agreed that that generalization works in most cases, there are exceptions.

Thus I made my post to go against your stereotyping.

That's like being that guy that's all "Hey. You like PCs and I like macs, so let's just both be quiet and agree that neither is inherently better than the other."


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Nov 8, 2010)

StachuK1992 said:


> No.
> What I was saying is that your point was blantantly stating that "hurr all rap is bad and can't be compared to poetry."
> While I agreed that that generalization works in most cases, there are exceptions.
> 
> ...


 
But was it really necessary to be so blatantly rude about it?


----------



## StachuK1992 (Nov 8, 2010)

theanonymouscuber said:


> But was it really necessary to be so blatantly rude about it?


 Probably not, no. I apologize.


----------



## Owen (Nov 8, 2010)

I used to write a lot of pecan poetry.


----------



## The Puzzler (Nov 8, 2010)

Owen said:


> I used to write a lot of pecan poetry.


What is that?


----------



## StachuK1992 (Dec 26, 2010)

I wrote a very cheesy poem as a Christmas gift. 


Spoiler





```
Can I keep you
past ten and turn back the clock?

Can we go back
to when the doors were locked?

	in the smoothie cafe
	where I could stay all day
with you
	slowly sipping
	away time

	until kicked out -
 at closing; I'm
	
quite certain that the night
It's young.

Both sipping slowly
having fun

shuffling in seats
postponing the sun.
```



It's cheesy in the fact that I wrote it, rather than the content; I guess that could be considered such anyway, though.
It's also very short. I usually like to make my stuff longer, but this shall do.

Would anyone be opposed to me just rantposting misc poetry that I'll be making in the next few weeks?
I feel like writing.


----------



## RyanReese09 (Dec 26, 2010)

Even if people are apposed to it, it's not like they can stop you .

Go for it.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Dec 26, 2010)

Let me rephrase:
Would anyone bother reading?


----------



## RyanReese09 (Dec 26, 2010)

StachuK1992 said:


> Let me rephrase:
> Would anyone bother reading?


 
Reading poetry is fun for me actually-well reading in general is. I, for one, would read it.


----------



## Anonymous (Dec 26, 2010)

I'll read it. =D


----------



## Kian (Dec 26, 2010)

Nice job! It's a lost art. I wish I saw more poetry from modern writers.


----------



## joey (Dec 26, 2010)

I lol'd.


----------



## Kian (Dec 26, 2010)

I haven't written poetry consistently in many years. Figured I'd write something, though, if only to make others less embarrassed to do the same.


Spoiler



and there was a boy who wanted to shout 
from the rooftops made of steel and steal all 
the ills he felt in his heart that he could
not let out because he was made to shut 
up antithesis of down which is how
he felt when he knew that it was over 
over time it hurt more and more things burned 
deep in his soul but none as deep as the 
one which made the sole the soul it was but 
never will he know what he sought to find 
out cause he's the one here the one does not
hear about the one thing that matters of 
all of the matter that he ever saw but 
could not saw the oft feeling of d e s p a i r...


----------



## StachuK1992 (Dec 26, 2010)

Thanks, all!
Kian: very nice!
Time to find my old notebook...


----------



## Escher (Dec 27, 2010)

I just read the posts by theanonymouscuber and it made me sad inside that someone who likes poetry hasn't put in the time to find it in one of it's most powerful forms...

For example:






Link to lyrics, which are gorgeous: http://www.songmeanings.net/songs/view/3530822107858605587/

If you like this kind of wordsmithery - Roots Manuva, Aesop Rock, Atmosphere, Jurassic 5, Gang Starr, Mos Def, Jedi Mind Tricks, Nas, Immortal Technique, and Jehst are all good places to start...

And if you like the instrumental stuff but not so much the MCs try RJD2, Ratatat, Chinese Man Records and DJ Shadow 

/offtopic

I don't write poetry but Ted Hughes is my favourite poet:

http://www.poemhunter.com/best-poems/ted-hughes/lovesong/

<3


----------



## LearningCode (Dec 28, 2010)

Umm..
I decided to give it a shot..

Someone close to me went through something painful..
I have to stay strong because she's leaning on me constantly..
But I have to tell someone something =/



> -----The Rose That Cried-----
> An innocence was shattered
> Someone was at fault
> A woman's pride was battered
> ...


----------



## StachuK1992 (Dec 29, 2010)

Great job, man
Good luck with your situation.


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Dec 29, 2010)

@Rowan I was hoping no one would bump this thread since I sound like a close-minded idiot, but since it was bumped, I'd like to thank you for your link. I used to listen to rap, but it was nothing like this. The song you posted was real poetry. Thanks again.


----------



## Escher (Dec 29, 2010)

theanonymouscuber said:


> @Rowan I was hoping no one would bump this thread since I sound like a close-minded idiot, but since it was bumped, I'd like to thank you for your link. I used to listen to rap, but it was nothing like this. The song you posted was real poetry. Thanks again.


 
Hehe, it is amazing isn't it? <3

Don't worry, I used to think that hip-hop/rap = gangster rap, and that they were all just stupid thugs... :fp


----------



## StachuK1992 (Jan 2, 2011)

```
This jagged pill
 takes away from
 all of the fear
 that lives with
 me;
 
(
fear that I fear
 to lose.

 
forgetting it. A
 shred or less.)
 
What becomes of
 me now, that my
 fears are gone;
what is left to
 run away from
 but myself?
 scolding shelf
```
What results from boredom. I have to write more.
(also, contains a reference to another poem I pasted above)


----------



## Cool Frog (Jan 2, 2011)

Top of my head...


Spoiler



Roses are red,
Violets are blue, 
I cannot write poems
But, Neither can you p)


I also made these cool phrases with these word on magnets they where interesting sounding.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Jan 25, 2011)

Assignment: "Write one page about your 'self'"

```
What is my self
but the sole of a shoe
hiding within
not showing who?

What lies within
is simply the effect;
years of actions, hidden
more traits to yet dissect.

I’m simply that boy in the back
quiet, and taken aback
at the thought of misconstrued
words, which serve as his food.

The importance that my self may have,
Is certainly not halve
of others’, is defined by the side they don’t see -
what is hidden is what defines me.

I solve puzzles most days.
Not the hard ones, 
That set my thoughts ablaze
But rather Rubik’s Cubes, simply reruns-

-reruns of a generation before mine
My tastes in hobbies, music, and style
Of a different time
Everything about me, from the 80s, compiled.

Like everyone else,
I’m a friend, a child, and the parent
of ideas, simply parallels
of what others have accomplished.

Nothing new have I brought about
It’s been done before,
I’m simply others’ creation, all throughout
A beating heart, some idiosyncrasies, and a decent cerebrum; thoughts galore.
```
I like how it turned out.


----------



## Anonymous (Jan 25, 2011)

StachuK1992 said:


> Assignment: "Write one page about your 'self'"
> 
> ```
> What is my self
> ...


 
I like that. =D

Was this a school assignment?


----------



## StachuK1992 (Jan 25, 2011)

Anonymous said:


> Was this a school assignment?


 Indeed it was. I certainly hope I receive full credit for it.
It didn't exactly meet the format, but when asking "who are you?", I think he should expect that my paper being written in poetry would mean that one answer to the question would be a 'poet.'


----------



## StachuK1992 (Feb 2, 2011)

SpeedPoetry:

I was linked to this at 5:29.
5:37, I sent the following:

```
When I found a woman

whose mind bends around
the ways of mine

whose words soothe
intricacies of my heart 

whose body caresses mine
like pen on paper

whose very hair is thin
but needed, as conjunctions

here in this poetry
written linearly

I did not hesitate
but for the chance.

that one day
now in the past
I will say
"I love you."
```
Response poetry is much easier than regular, in my opinion.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Mar 25, 2011)




----------



## Dene (Mar 25, 2011)

We're all dancing in the sky. His eyes look great 'cause they are brown. Our hands are touching, I like him a lot. Time for us to dance.

A piece of art.


----------



## Logan (Mar 25, 2011)

I just did an oral interpretation for my english class on Monday. I did Nights by Kevin Hart, mainly because it was 12 lines (the minnimum) and had some easy hand motions in it. Got a 38/40 (which is fairly good considering how strict my teacher is).


----------



## StachuK1992 (May 6, 2011)

*Embracing the Flood*

Running along this path
like in a flood, I feel the wrath
No that's not the word;
that thought's absurd.

surely this is nothing less than a beating drum,
pushing noise down this red river
feeling for the next drumstick, whatever may come -
so I can hear the love giver
give.


What a wonderful tune,
this flow sloshes around against the sides
just waiting for the opportune
moment to spash against me, and coincides

with my footsteps, plopping, steady
knee-high now, I fall
into the red river's wall.
finding myself warm already

Drunk with the sweet music
of the sloshing of your blood,
I swim upstream, homesick
embracing the flash flood.



I don't like this. I wish I did.

Note - the inconsistencies or "pulses" in line lengths were entirely intentional, but sadly don't help.


----------



## caseyd (May 6, 2011)

I remember I wrote something really good about like pencils in like a similie about objectifying people for some health/ lifeskills class thing, I'm trying really hard to find it

oh and ^^ really good poetry man


----------



## EVH (May 6, 2011)

I like it, my favorite poem ever is this:

so much depends
upon

a red wheel
barrow

glazed with rain
water

beside the white
chickens.


----------



## a small kitten (May 6, 2011)

wcw is cool


----------



## caseyd (May 6, 2011)

this isnt the one I was talking about but

Coming back to was the trend I kept
as day passed by day your heart I left
If i came back you'd let me in
and then again your heart I'd win

But then he joined in and distorted our scene
and suddenly what I saw was a cruel
twisted being behind this clean
perfect loving facade with which I held rule

And then my world fell apart
apparently you had left heart
Through my horrible life I was able to see
How much I realize you meant to me

So how much hell will I go through to make
you just realize that I'm not a fake
leaving me set one thing true
thats how much I loved you

This is a first draft, and was just something I wrote as I was getting over this girl with whom I ruined a relationship


----------



## Jungleterrain (May 6, 2011)

Let's let the water dictate the temperature
Let's let the fire quench my desire
Let's let our passion set the tone
Let's let our souls roam free
As our eyes meet
Our hearts melt
Our warmth harmonious
Our hands become
One
Our goals
One
Our being
One
Our Twos
Ones
Love
Gone


----------



## Hershey (May 6, 2011)

One of the best poems I have ever heard:
Words I Never Said

Lupe Fiasco, is one of the most realest rappers ever.


----------



## StachuK1992 (May 6, 2011)

Yay people actually responding and posting stuff 


a small kitten said:


> wcw is cool


?


----------



## a small kitten (May 6, 2011)

William Carlos Williams. He wrote the poem I responded to.


----------



## Hershey (May 7, 2011)

Bump.
But really, I can never understand how rappers are able to make freestyles. How do they make up raps out of nowhere.....


----------



## caseyd (May 8, 2011)

just wrote this

settle down
readjust
go to school
dont fuss

we know its hard
its what they all say
everytime
every day

but how many times
can one simply trust
that this constant changing
is better for us

im here one day
Im there the next
our environments changing
its way too complex

to just keep moving
to just keep on going
and fly with life's wind
as if were on a string

now Im taking a stand
and taking your hand
lets jump off this plain bridge
and see whats past this ridge

because theres more to life
than simply following motions
and theres more to this world
than what we se through the void

and theres more to our purpose
than just simply living
so what if we found our potential
what if we find what we're all looking for


----------



## nlCuber22 (May 8, 2011)

Sounds like it could be a song.


----------



## caseyd (May 8, 2011)

eehhh, and because i have nothing to do tonight heres another

Time Travelers

endless hours
talking on end
yet going nowhere
time seeming to bend

around ourselves
as we travel through time
and as it travels around us
one world together, Im yours, your mine

but as time travelers and many others will tell
our time continuum these actions will fell
and everything will fall apart
our lives, our world, our heart

but somehow somewhere our world isnt over
even past these dimensions we've searched
there is still some life left that now carries over
through the worlds our love can never last
but we can still remember what was in the past


----------



## Hershey (May 8, 2011)

caseyd said:


> just wrote this
> 
> settle down
> readjust
> ...


 
Sounds like this could be a verse from a Lupe Fiasco song (yes, I know it isn't).
Good job! I tried rapping when I reading this, lolz. Do you have a name for this poem?


----------



## wing92 (May 8, 2011)

a few years ago, i wrote My Mistake

Ruins all around us
Falling, falling
Voices of the haunted
Calling, calling
The homeless, hungry
Crawling, crawling
The rich admiring their art 

The guns held by soldiers
Blasting, blasting
The hates in our hearts
Lasting, lasting
All of us people
Bashing, bashing
We were doomed right from the start.

The minds of the children
Racing, racing
The dreams that we're always
Chasing, chasing
The thoughts and ideas
Placing, placing
We'll always wish for more

The cold, lonely nights
Sleeping, sleeping
The taunts of the others
Creeping, creeping
Can't they see me
Weeping, weeping
Death is the only door

The knife in my hand
Shaking, shaking
The skin of my throat
Breaking, breaking
My path to freedom
Making, making
My life, I finally take

The tears of the people
Dripping, dripping
The hearts of the loved ones
Ripping, ripping
The thoughts of a good life
Slipping, slipping
Don't make my mistake


----------



## caseyd (May 8, 2011)

no I dont have a name for them, honestly I just started writing stuff two nights ago


----------



## caseyd (May 9, 2011)

Looking Back

Snippets and flashes
Swirling around
yet these unwanted memories
keep pressing me down


pushing my down like weights
my weights from my past
so all I can do is look up at the sky
and realize that it could be my turn to die

so now I remember more
more of these hateful memories
and now I remember you
how you're the reason I see
that your the reason I flee

flee from my mistakes
run from rushed decisions
avoid feeling my regrets
avoid sharing my life

but looking back on all of this
on how I broke your heart
on how you came straight back to me
and how they tore us apart

and lying here waiting to pass
theres one thing I cant decide
when I pass on to the next life
should I find you or should I hide

Because of all the good things that came
and all the bad things I caused
Im afraid to face the consequences
but hopeful to again be loved

and as I lie here dying
and wait for the moment to come
I wonder if I made the right decision
about you about us about life
but whatever I did I know whats coming
and you'll be on my way back home



I know its a bit all over the place, but Its the best I got for tonight, hope you like it


----------



## RTh (May 9, 2011)

I've always had a great ability to write and compose poems, stories/short-novels, but almost always I do so in Spanish. I don't think I'll be able to pull off something as deep, insightful and filled with hidden meaning and creativity in English. Which is rather sad, I really like sharing with this cubing community =]


----------



## Jungleterrain (May 9, 2011)

I know spanish, i would enjoy your poems RTh


----------



## caseyd (May 9, 2011)

me too, Im learning spanish in school, and would enjoy reading something, and english is harder too rhyme in which is why I often dont


----------



## caseyd (May 10, 2011)

this was something I wrote about today

I thought I would be happy


I thought I would be happy
when I found out you two were through
because most honestly
I dont think I'm over you

I thought I would be happy
to finally get my chance
to fix what had happened
after our first dance

I thought I would be happy
to get to see him off
But I guess it made me sad
because it just pissed you off

I thought I would be happy
so see it to the end
and once again be with you
but I just cant comprehend

I thought I would be happy
but now I feel just as dead
because it was he who made you happy
and your still in my head

I thought I would be happy
but for me it didnt last
because I had just come to realize
hes your present and future, Im just your past


----------



## caseyd (May 10, 2011)

yup made another

late nights spend talking
days spent holding hands
but I realize its for nothing
not even one last dance

and it seemd what it all came down to
something as fickle as chance this was nothing to look forward to
unlike our holding hands

and then things started falling apart
and I just started crying
as we were being torn apart
and you werent even trying

trying to save us
what we shouldhave been
without the influence of chance
a soo unlucky being

and although I know we were torn away
and theres no chance of returning
but still I want to make it work
and feel this constant yearning

but as I know I must give up
but still the world is turning
and now I what comes from love
is often just endless burning


yeah my friend, shes really having a rough time


----------



## StachuK1992 (May 12, 2011)

Good stuff


----------



## caseyd (Jun 5, 2011)

time to quit

time to quit
time to stop
time to take
this chance and hope

that this time i'll quit
forgiving myself for
what i didn't
what I should have or

not reaching what
I know I could
and people expected
that I would

this time I'll quit
the procrastination
the waiting for nothing-ness
the sad accretion

of to-dos lined up
back to back
or put offs to cause
a heart attack

this time I quit
making empty promises
this time I achieve
what somebody notices

not just making the cut
not just missing the radar
but this time standing up for myself
and seeing where my limits actually are

wrote another one


----------



## Whyusosrs? (Jun 7, 2011)

I have a poem about pre-cal class somewhere that I wrote for English class... I gotta find it.


----------



## caseyd (Jun 7, 2011)

lol precal, im taking algebra 2/trig/precal next year, geometry over this summer, and possibly calc next to get way ahead in math at my school, this way id be able to do linear algebra and computer science


----------

